# More Than, More hassle than its worth!



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

#RANT TIME..

ok a year ago i took out the policy for my wife with More Than. 3 months after initially changing the policy over from her old car to her new car i get a letter and notification of intended prosecution as her new car was uninsured! Phone call to the insurers, 3 days of investigations all lead to the same thing, "computer error on there behalf" They had issued insurance at the time as i had all the emails printed off and even the certificate (which i had to show the dealership before they let me take the car!). They assured me that they would rectify it and then back date it, and as a gesture of good will they would waiver the change of policy fee! (which i paid back in the March). Anyway i had from then on said to the wife after all the agro we will NOT be continuing the policy this year. Fast forward to January 10th i get the renewal through the post with obligatory 50% increase from £250 to £375. So i go online to the "online self management tool" and cancel the renewal, with notes added stating it was due to poor customer service and price increase. I received an email confirmation of notice to not renew, i also took a screen shot of the manage account stating that as from 24th January i will no longer be insured. Alls ok:thumb:, Is it.
On 23th we had already used the comparison websites and have gone with Halifax, it wasn't the cheapest quote but had smallest access plus additional extras were cheaper and final quote from them was £207, so deposit paid confirmation saying ncb DOES NOT need to be disclosed as they retrieve them themselves. Get email today thanking me for renewing my policy with More Than:doublesho Iv'e just spent 45 mins of my time on the phone being passed from pillar to post, I'm named on the account as a driver and also as the person who they deal with but they still had to contact my wife to confirm that a cancellation is what she is after and if they can deal with me!!. Finally they admit that they have no record of us wanting to not renew!, even though i have the emails which I said I can happily forward back to them, but she declined saying not required, they have now cancelled the policy however the first payment has been taken and according to them is it wasn't cancelled before the deadline before renewal there may be a CHARGE! .
A few more rants, (as you can guess, I'm getting slightly more vocal and annoyed now) Finally they are willing as another "good will gesture" to waiver the fees! however it will take several days to get the refund issued from the accounts department!


#Rant over
#Stress Relieved!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

should of cancelled the direct debit with your bank, I always do this so you dont get sciffed even though you shouldnt have to.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

complain to ombudsmun


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's over, and dealt with, i just felt the need to vent a little.lol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont think a good insurance company exists mate...all hassle


----------

